# bike shorts



## kysmith (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey all I’m in the market for some women’s bike shorts and possibly bicycle shirts and would like your recommendations. I’m looking to spend about $80 per pair of shorts and slightly less for the shirts. I know I can just walk into a bike shop and spend this amount of money on a pair that looks good and seems to be of good quality but I want to get the most for my money and be an informed customer, hence my post here. 

Advice on both what equipment to buy as well as where to buy is welcome.

Lastly, I remember reading on this site somewhere about a email list that people are on that sends out a great deal on shorts a couple of times a year. Everyone raved about the shorts and they sounded like a good deal. Anyone know what I’m talking about?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know about the shorts deal that you mention, but in terms of shorts I'm pretty loyal to Pearl Izumi microsensor and ultrasensor stuff. It just has worked for me for a long time so I haven't made any change, but obviously there are some other options (esp. Assos ans Sugoi) that have a very devoted following. 

Do buy women's specific shorts, IMO. I know a few women that say it doesn't matter, but I own one pair of men's shorts and they have a seam right down the middle ... I don't use 'em for anything longer than a quick after work 20 miler, etc. While I don't think "women's specific" is necessary for certain other things, I do believe in women's shorts. Also, don't forget no undies beneath bike shorts (you probably already knew that).

Definitely keep an eye out for sales. Bike shorts pricing is CRIMINAL!

Oh, and I'd encourage you to start a separate thread on choosing the right bike. That's definitely a topic worth covering. Welcome to RBR!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Tops(jerseys) come in women's sizes and most are the same (in that, they just LOOK different because of design but I know a few ladies who just get the women's sizes of jerseys)

Shorts, well I know nike works nicely and I think their women's line should be good too.

Good luck but I'd say check your LBS first for sales and stuff.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a couple of pair of Pearl Izumi shorts. PI is serious about making good shorts for women and are well worth checking out. I have been wearing Castelli men's bib shorts the last few years. The pad bunches up around the sides. Since they are wearing out I am in the process of switching over to women's specific bibshorts. 

For jerseys, go to an LBS and try a bunch on. Keep in mind that on a bicycle your arms are forward like, 90% of the time. Look for a jersey where the armholes are cut so they don't bite into your armpit when your arms are forward. I have found that for me, the Castelli jerseys do not make the cut in this respect - no pun intended. 

When shopping for jerseys I also look for pockets large enough so I will be able to get my gloved hand in there easily. Some pockets are cut super small. 

Oh, and welcome to the Women's Forum.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll repeat my message from the bibshorts thread, check out Sheila Moon. Her shorts are really comfy, look good and are about $90. 
http://sheilamoon.com/
I think you can buy stuff from her website or encourage you LBS to carry her product.


----------

